# Elk point dilemma? Looking @ Indian Peaks



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Best friend’s dad has 17 elk points and he said this year is it! He is hanging up the spurs due to age (85) after 2011. We have been putting him in for Elk Ridge San Juan rifle early but his odds are 1:4. We are thinking he may have better odds on Indian peaks, but It has been ten plus years since I trapped down there and I do not know if any descent bulls are being harvested off the unit or what to expect. Any one drawn this tag in the last three or four years and have any insight?

Any suggestions as to other bull limited entry choices?

Thanks Big


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Big,
Mid 80's and 17 points, I'd be headed to Monroe with him..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Hey Big,
> Mid 80's and 17 points, I'd be headed to Monroe with him..


I concur. :shock:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Bigbr-

I would think there are much better options than Indian Peaks, some with guaranteed draw odds. Especially after seeing the quality of bulls out there..........

At the age of 85 is he fairly mobile???

There are some Premium LE Tags that a guy can kill a very nice bull on as well with 100% odds at 17 points.

At 85 I would also consider Deseret as well if he is willing to shoot a 330-350 Class bull. Very, Very nice guides that will help with everything, even put you up at no charge. I also know of some other quality CWMU's up here that would be a fairly easy hunt, with very good odds of killing 330-360 bulls.

Happy to help out if I can, shoot me a PM if you would like, but I would say stay away from Indian Peaks with that amount of points, much better options in my opinion.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i've hunted deer on indian peaks for a long time. i also hunted indian peaks archery elk a few years back and the last couple of years we hunted there for spike elk. i honestly don't really know how it compares to the other units but i like that area and i can tell you that there are alot of great bull elk out there. there's alot of open country so for an older guy i think it sounds like he would have fun and probably get a good bull.


----------

